# sushi anyone?



## E13CTRIC (Dec 15, 2009)

im not a fancy person, or like to spend huge amounts of money on food in any way, shape, or form, but on occassion ( your going to laugh at this), when im heading to certain skate parks, ill hit up a sushi bar to pick up my favorite rolls. at nineteen years old, caviar on sushi is delicious. im not trying to say i have a more mature taste for food, im just wondering if anyone else loves this modern and new food thats hitting restruants now a days.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

There's a 100+ year old sushi restaurant in Seattle. One of my favorite places. It's called Maneki.

I LOVE sushi. It's definitely one of my very favorite cuisines. I actually enjoy sashimi a bit more than the usual maki rolls. But throw in some nigiri to get some rice in there. 

Mmmm

Actually, come to think of it, I ate sushi yesterday!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Fantastic stuff, sushi. Just wait until you get into a higher quality restaurant and start getting stuff most places don't carry. Kibinago and shima aji are two of my favorites.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

I thought I wasn't a sushi guy until my sister dragged me to this nice place up in Omaha, NE. It's called Blue and was a great place to eat. They had some great sushi and the atmosphere was top notch. I will certainly be trying some again soon.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

LincolnSmokes said:


> I thought I wasn't a sushi guy until my sister dragged me to this nice place up in Omaha, NE. It's called Blue and was a great place to eat. They had some great sushi and the atmosphere was top notch. I will certainly be trying some again soon.


I hear ya! I didn't really think I was down with sushi, until my wife and I were at a really nice restaurant in College Station, TX (Veritas). They offered a "Chef's Choice" six-course dinner, where one of the courses was a sushi dish.

We now eat sushi more regularly, and I even prepare sashimi tuna as home.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

Put me down as a sushi lover as well. I have it at least once a week. And I travel a lot and have gotten to have some really good sushi in various areas. Seattle and New York come to mind as some of the really good places.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm a novice, but I love it.

I tried uni (sea urchin roe) not that long ago after hearing all the raves from various foodies. It's...well..."interesting". The texture is very strange. It may require further investigation.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

We love sushi at my house. Wife and kids included. Kind of expensive but in Lee's Summit, Missouri there is a place called Mr. Sushi that is the best IMO.


----------



## E13CTRIC (Dec 15, 2009)

i have tried numerous places, even one place in miami that i was fourtanate enough to go to that had so many different and crazy types of sushi that were exactly maki rolls, but ive gotta admit, maki rolls ar emy favorite. they give me reason to love eel. i wouldve never thought it woudl taste good without sushi, or even sound appealing.

your going to laugh, but i did a report my freshman year in cultures about sushi, and its literally one of the best things you can eat. decent wasabi is so strong at killing germs that its even stronger then uv radiation. 

but all in all, when ever im visiting friends on a weekend from college, we alway hit up sushi bars. i can never ever get enough of it.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Space Ace said:


> I'm a novice, but I love it.
> 
> I tried uni (sea urchin roe) not that long ago after hearing all the raves from various foodies. It's...well..."interesting". The texture is very strange. It may require further investigation.


Uni took a couple times for me to get used to. My other faves are sashimi albacore, spot prawns or gulf prawns, and gooey duck a local delicacy mmmm . Sorry I don't know the japanese names for anything.


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

I love sushi. My sisters fiance is a sushi chef, and we have sushi night's at my place quite often.

Here is some stuff that he has made:


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

LOVE IT! My kids do as well.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Sushi or sashimi(sp)
I love it
I don't care for the rolls to much though....they're alright I guess

Unagi (eel) or Toro (fatty tuna) are probably my favorites.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm 42 and have only tried Sushi in the past year....loved it. I've since gotten my family to try it and my boys amazingly liked it as well. Making me hungry......


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

E13CTRIC said:


> your going to laugh, but i did a report my freshman year in cultures about sushi, and its literally one of the best things you can eat. decent wasabi is so strong at killing germs that its even stronger then uv radiation.


Real Wasabi is $70 per pound here in Seattle. And I only know one store in the whole city that sells REAL, fresh wasabi. There are probably more, but I don't speak the language.

The green powder or paste you buy is not wasabi...

Turns out, I think I like the fake paste more because it's spicier! Real wasabi does have a better, more aromatic flavor... but I like the spicy.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Real Wasabi is $70 per pound here in Seattle. And I only know one store in the whole city that sells REAL, fresh wasabi. There are probably more, but I don't speak the language.
> 
> The green powder or paste you buy is not wasabi...
> 
> Turns out, I think I like the fake paste more because it's spicier! Real wasabi does have a better, more aromatic flavor... but I like the spicy.


$70/lb. I didn't realize it was that expensive. I love those peas covered in wasabi. They are sooooooooo tasty!


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Holy cow!!! $70 per pound?! Ive never had fresh wasabi before. It would be awesome to try it out sometime


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a sucker for a really fresh yellowtail sashimi or nigiri. Buttery. I'll try all sushi at least once. It took me years to try it, but now I'm nuts for the good stuff.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

dmisc said:


> Holy cow!!! $70 per pound?! Ive never had fresh wasabi before. It would be awesome to try it out sometime


Fortunately, you don't even need an ounce of it...

I wonder if I should go grab some and bomb you people with Wasabi!

PM me if interested... maybe I'll go grab some and see how hard it would be to ship it. It loses flavor FAST!! If you grate up some wasabi and don't use it for an hour, throw it away... it's nearly tasteless at that point. But if you keep it whole, it'll keep for a bit in the fridge...

EDIT: Short vid on Wasabi: http://video.about.com/japanesefood/How-to-Prepare-Fresh-Wasabi.htm


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

phinz said:


> I'm a sucker for a really fresh yellowtail sashimi or nigiri. Buttery. I'll try all sushi at least once. It took me years to try it, but now I'm nuts for the good stuff.


I just sliced up some yellowfin (yellowtail is the wine!) tonight for dinner for me and the wife. She loves it, and I'm a big fan myself...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

jwise said:


> I just sliced up some yellowfin (yellowtail is the wine!)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellowtail_(fish)

http://www.sushiencyclopedia.com/sushi_menu/yellowtail_sushi.html

:hug:


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Magnate said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellowtail_(fish)
> 
> Yellowtail Sushi - Sushi Menu - Sushi Encyclopedia
> 
> :hug:


Ahem... I stand corrected. eep:


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Love sushi. There is a great place near me that offers a lunch buffet.
They have about 30 or so different rolls and nigiri.

Had this great bowl of Chirashi in San Dimas during a recent visit.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

jwise said:


> Ahem... I stand corrected. eep:


:laugh:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Magnate said:


> Real Wasabi is $70 per pound here in Seattle. And I only know one store in the whole city that sells REAL, fresh wasabi. There are probably more, but I don't speak the language.
> 
> The green powder or paste you buy is not wasabi...
> 
> Turns out, I think I like the fake paste more because it's spicier! Real wasabi does have a better, more aromatic flavor... but I like the spicy.


I'm envious...I can't get real wasabi here. I've heard that even Japanese restaraunts (as in, actually in Japan) serve the 'imitation' instead of the actual root because they prefer the flavor, but I don't know it that's true or not. I love sushi though...I'm trying to learn how to hand roll it, but a proper chef can receive training for _years_.

In a weird marriage between cigars and sushi, James & Sons Tobacconist in Saratoga Springs, NY has an employee they call Nate The Smokin' Samoan. Adam Richman has nothing on this guy. Watch him take down two "Titanics" (a combo of sushi and sashimi, each designed for four people): James and Sons Tobacconists - Cigars Event Photos (Scroll down to the last link on the page..some of the photos are funny)


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW!!! The last two photos of him holding the empty boats was priceless. Thanks.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

LincolnSmokes said:


> WOW!!! The last two photos of him holding the empty boats was priceless. Thanks.


Isn't that awesome? I love his shirt...and the picture of the guy rubbing his belly!! LMAO!


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

They should create a challenge called the Samoan. Two Titanics and you get a shirt or something. I'd love to see Adam Richman even *try* that.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

phinz said:


> They should create a challenge called the Samoan. Two Titanics and you get a shirt or something. I'd love to see Adam Richman even *try* that.


Yeah the shirt could be a picture of that guy rubbing the samoans belly!!!


----------



## E13CTRIC (Dec 15, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Real Wasabi is $70 per pound here in Seattle. And I only know one store in the whole city that sells REAL, fresh wasabi. There are probably more, but I don't speak the language.
> 
> The green powder or paste you buy is not wasabi...
> 
> Turns out, I think I like the fake paste more because it's spicier! Real wasabi does have a better, more aromatic flavor... but I like the spicy.


even in high end restruants? because usually whenever i have wasabi, it not in a tube or even appears as paste/ powder. its what they provide on the side of dishes


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

E13CTRIC said:


> even in high end restruants? because usually whenever i have wasabi, it not in a tube or even appears as paste/ powder. its what they provide on the side of dishes


 Yes, even in the high end restaurants. The powder typically comes in large bags, and then is mixed with water to make a thick paste, before the restaurant opens.

Edit: Found this interesting site about gowing wasabi.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

d_day said:


> Yes, even in the high end restaurants. The powder typically comes in large bags, and then is mixed with water to make a thick paste, before the restaurant opens.
> [/URL].


Yup:thumb:


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Love sushi! Even make it at home. Buy the fish from a place in San Diego that ships overnight.

Out west, Reno, Nevada is the capitol of all you can eat sushi. You can find it other places now, but 12 years ago when I got into sushi, it was nonexistent except in Reno. Tried Vegas, San Francisco, San Diego, but none to be found. All you can eat lunch is about $13 to $15. At place called the Sushi Club, they used to offer a $2.00 discount for a year, and a t-shirt for 20 bucks. That brought lunch to $10.95. We easily made up that $20 within the first few months. Its gone down hill since, but other palces have stepped up, but the prices have risen.


----------



## E13CTRIC (Dec 15, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Yup:thumb:


 thats crazy, i would love to try real wasabi then


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Can honestly say I've never tried it. Love seafood like prawns, lobster, scallops, squid etc. Makes me wonder why I havent tried sushi yet. Have no probs with raw fish either as I eat smoked salmon & rollmops. Hmmmm. There is a good japanese sushi bar about three kays away so I better pull my finger out it seems. LOL.


----------

